# What was the first video game you ever played?



## Deleted User (May 22, 2016)

For me, it was Sonic 3 & Knuckles. It's a great game that still holds up toady.
So, what was your first video game?


----------



## sj33 (May 22, 2016)

First game I can remember being played by my uncle and I possibly played was Hang-On on the Master System in the late 80s.

The first game I know for sure I played was a Japanese imported version of Raindow Islands for the MegaDrive in around 1990.


----------



## ultramario1998 (May 22, 2016)

I'm about to make some of you feel really old...

The first video game that I ever played was Mario Kart 64 when I was three.


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2016)

ultramario1998 said:


> I'm about to make some of you feel really old...
> 
> The first video game that I ever played was Mario Kart 64 when I was three.


I'm only 13 and I used to play Mario Kart 64 with my mom all the time.
She would only ever pick toad for some reason. Looking back, I think Toad's actually the best character and she happened to know that.
Well, she wasn't good anyway lol


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2016)

If I remember correctly, It was Super Mario Bros. 3 in 1999 or so. I was like 4 years old.


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (May 22, 2016)

Knockout Kings.


----------



## Dorimori (May 22, 2016)

Smash 64.


----------



## petethepug (May 22, 2016)

Ah hard to remember...
Well when I did have a DS. I played a Frogger Game. That's all I can remember though.
Either that or "Shrek 3 The Video Game" for PS3 lol.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 22, 2016)

I've played various videogames from as early as I can remember, but I really don't count those, mostly because, A) They weren't videogames in the "true" sense even back then. B) What "true" games I did (attempt) to play I never beat. And, C) None of them were mine, like when I tried to play Super Mario Bros. on my babysitter's NES when I was about 4  . That being said, my first game I well and truly played was Pokemon Yellow, on an old brick GameBoy with that lovely green screen. Beat the game during American History class XD


----------



## Returnofganon (May 22, 2016)

My first game was Shrek 2 on the ps2


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 22, 2016)




----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (May 22, 2016)

Superman 64. bet no one else will admit to ever playing THAT in their lives. after all, it was, in short, pretty freakin' awful. imagine the smell of sour milk constantly under your nose for all eternity, while you burn in the pits of hell, and you've got about 0.5% of the awfulness that is superman 64.


----------



## boomario (May 22, 2016)

Super Mario World, still my favorite game.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (May 22, 2016)

A PS1 demo disc, because my dad didn't start buying me games until after my parents' divorce.


----------



## nxwing (May 22, 2016)

First video game I've ever played was Megaman X5 on my PlayStation. I've never got around to finishing it but I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 22, 2016)

Super Mario 64, which I played until I was around 6 even though it came out nearly 2 years before I was born


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 22, 2016)

Super Mario Bros. 3 maybe. I'm not sure if it was the first game I ever played, but it's the first game I remember playing. Good times.


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Super Mario Bros. 3 maybe. I'm not sure if it was the first game I ever played, but it's the first game I remember playing. Good times.


OMG same thing man! This is one of the best Mario games as well!


----------



## Cyan (May 22, 2016)

I don't remember very well, but I would say either "car game" in electronic handled before game&watch, or Simon (music game) even if not video output, it had visual lights output to interact with. it's like a video game with *4 pixels touchscreen resolution* (awesome! NDS ancestor).
Or maybe it was a TO7 game (maybe hangman, or a text based game). It had stylus! (another NDS ancestor)

oh, and we already have the same thread 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/your-first-video-game.215709/


----------



## catlover007 (May 22, 2016)

the first videogame I played was Super Mario Bros. Deluxe on the old GBC of my mother, but I didn't made it after the first level so I gave it back to her. One or two years later the Pokemon hype started in my class and my uncle gave me Pokemon Gold. Later I got Pokemon Platinium for christmas.


----------



## Seriel (May 22, 2016)

Pokemon Blue. I still have the cartridge around.
Aaaahh, memories..


----------



## Lycan911 (May 22, 2016)

If we're talking about real games, then it was Super Mario Bros. on a bootleg Chinese NES.

If not, then it was probably one of those 9999 in 1 brick games.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 22, 2016)

It's sort of funny, as the first video game I've ever played is displayed in the OP's avatar (no, I'm not kidding). 

It's manhole:






Manhole was one of the many nintendo game & watch games that became a fad in the mid '80's. I was probably three or four at that time. It wouldn't take long before all my friends and everyone at school had one, but I really think this is the first one that I actually played (and absolutely certain it was the first one I owned, as I think it was a birthday gift).


----------



## petethepug (May 22, 2016)

Returnofganon said:


> My first game was Shrek 2 on the ps2



Shrek is love, Shrek is life


----------



## jpx86 (May 22, 2016)

I used to walk to a store in the neighborhood to play vs. Super Mario Bros.

I'm realizing most of you probably don't even know it was an arcade game. http://www.mariowiki.com/VS._Super_Mario_Bros.

You can't seem to link to something that ends with a . - it keeps moving it outside of the [/URL]


----------



## VashTS (May 22, 2016)

im not 100% but i think it was Super Mario Bros on NES because my aunt made a good living and could afford it - not soon after my dad bought us one and we got Zelda 2...I'm not sure if i played anything before those but i remember those vividly.


----------



## raystriker (May 22, 2016)

it'd be a 4bit game or something xD


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2016)

raystriker said:


> it'd be a 4bit game or something xD


Pft, "bits"? Old skool gamers use analog computers


----------



## DinohScene (May 22, 2016)

20 years ago, Astroids on an Arcade cabinet.
Earliest memory I have of videogames and one of the earliest memories I have.


----------



## Supster131 (May 22, 2016)

I'd have to say Crash Bandicoot 2: Cortex Strikes Back for the PS1.


----------



## yusuo (May 22, 2016)

First one I actually remember playing was either Alex the kidd (the one that came built into the master system) or duck hunt/super Mario on the snes


----------



## BORTZ (May 22, 2016)

I am a tad bit fizzy on the whole "first game" thing. It might have been any of the following titles. Tetris for the GB, Sonic the Hedgehog for Genesis, or Jet Moto for ps1. but again, not quite sure.


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2016)

First game I ever played was Sonic Adventure 2 Battle for the GameCube. I've had it since 2005, and I still have the (now rather scratched) disc to this day!


----------



## orangy57 (May 22, 2016)

I think mine was Mario Kart: Super Circuit. It was so difficult for me when I was little, but I eventually perfected the game after playing it almost everyday for a long time.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 22, 2016)

I got a notification that @Bortz quoted me, and when I opened the thread, I see that he didn't. Is Tapatalk just being a troll or what?  

Edit:


----------



## RustInPeace (May 22, 2016)

I honestly don't remember. In fact, I can't remember anything pre-1998 except kindergarten. The first video game console I think I played was Nintendo 64, and the earliest Super Nintendo memory was around that time. So it's definitely Nintendo. As for the video game, either Mario Kart 64 or Pokemon Stadium. I know it was a multiplayer game, playing with my sisters. I want to say Stadium to show that Pokemon was the first and still the best for me in terms of video game franchises. So either of those two, I'm not sure.


----------



## yuyuyup (May 22, 2016)

Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 22, 2016)

The first I can remember is TMNT Turtles in Time and the Gen 1 Pokemon games, so probably one of those.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 24, 2016)

Has been a looong time since that and I can't remember which one was exactly the first but I remember a few games, all PC games.

Jill of the jungle. Fun platformer where you control Jill, who is more or less a woman version of Tarzan.
EGA Coloring book. A coloring game, nothing special about it but amused me.
Prince of persia. No much else to say about this one, everybody knows it. It was hard for my former self that I struggled to pass the first floor until I did it, the farthest I made it without cheats was floor 3 I think.
Commander Keen 4. PC gamers had nothing to envy about the NES, quite the contrary, I don't know if there is a game like this one on NES.
Wolfenstein 3D. I doubt this is the first game I played but is among the first 5 I think.
Jazz Jackrabbit. My favorite of my childhood and totally recommended.

Those I remember playing them with PC speaker (AKA no Sound blaster or anything), so it was before my dad got a sound card.
I also remember Battle chess but as I suck at chess I preferred watching rather than playing.


----------



## xdarkmario (May 24, 2016)

For me it was a bugs life for ps1 and shortly after game and watch gallery 3 for game boy

~XDM~


----------



## Touko White (May 24, 2016)

@jpx86 Try using bit.ly URL shortener, just saying ^
My first game was probably donkey kong country. Probably explains my appreciation of classic games, its music and graphics are so... <3


----------



## Evil pol (May 25, 2016)

U.S.S. John Young and Saliva Kid for C-64.  Oh man, old good times. And me - 6 y.o. boy with the commands written on a sheet of paper.

Ed. Probably i even didn't know how to play the first one.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

It was either Mario Kart on the gameboy or Pokemon red. I am pretty sure it was Pokemon Red


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 19, 2016)

First game I remember playing is sonic the hedgehog


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 19, 2016)

It was a portable Coleco version of Pac-Man and I absolutely sucked at it.


----------



## olku (Aug 19, 2016)

First video game I ever played was Nu, pogodi!, it was Nintendo Egg clone made in Soviet Union. After that I had handheld Tetris console.
My first real console was Dendy, a Soviet NES clone. IIRC first game I played on it was Adventure Island.


----------



## Silverthorn (Aug 19, 2016)

My first game was Tarzan on Game Boy Color. Dear me...
(I haven't finished it to this day, but I might be courageous enough at some point)


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 19, 2016)

First game I played, or games, were when we first got an Snes back in 1993; we had Terminator 2: The Arcade Game, and The Simpsons: Bart's Nighmare


----------



## Youkai (Aug 19, 2016)

Mine was Game and Watch where you could just go left and right ... well "go" is actually to much to say you could press left or right button and than the picture of the character changed from one position to the other ... depending on how you looked you could see all the possible places something could happen as they were all pre defined XD like they had i think 5 pictures of the character (1 for each position you could get into) and they just colored the one you were using the moment XD

after that probably some Olympic games for the C64 and than Tetris on my Gameboy when I was like 4 or 5 ? got it a few days after Release in Germany ^^


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 19, 2016)

Oh my word... probably something like Adventure, Combat or Space Invaders on the Atari 2600..... far too many nights out since then to remember that shizz 

Thinking about it, my mum and dad played on it regular, and they probably weaned me on to it with something a bit simpler - maybe Video Olympics or Street Racer...


----------



## Lightyose (Aug 19, 2016)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time NGC


----------



## Xandrid (Aug 19, 2016)

Jet Set Radio Future Xbox the very first one


----------



## Ray Koopa (Aug 19, 2016)

It was some ominous Snake clone for DOS to which I recently found a copy again on one of my old floppies, including a high score table reaching back to 1989. "Vicious Viper" for the weird case you know it.

It was on a PC which also had
- *SimFarm *(DOS)
- Some math learning game (also DOS)
- Windows 3.1 (yeha, that was a playground for me as a kid!)

Then, I got a newer high-end PC with Windows 95, and games I played without an end was a *JROC's Pac-Man clone*, *The Rise of the Things* (a German game to which developer I recently had contact some years ago, talking about the development of the game and asking for earlier versions he might still have had. He sent me all his floppies from that time, but I could neither find code nor prototypes =( ) and "*Hover!*" to which I also documented prototypes and unused stuff on the linked TCRF page.
Other things I played was the other stuff on Windows 95 Demo CD (yes I had a CD drive back then, bow down to me!!), like the Magic School Bus demo (not understanding shit as a kid not speaking English).

Following was *Croc - Legend of the Gobbos*, *Pod - Planet of Death* (a postapocalyptic racing game set on Jupiter's moon IO), *SimCity 2000*, *SimCity 3000.
*
And... I played *Leisure Suit Larry 6* as an 8 year old. I neither understood the dirty jokes nor anything other dirty stuff, because my sisters disabled the translation subtitles for me. Heheh.


----------



## Serath (Aug 19, 2016)

First game I played was for the SEGA. I don't remember the name but it involved racing, with a bike. I remember I enjoyed playing it a lot, it was after all my introduction into video games


----------



## tbb043 (Aug 19, 2016)

My parents had this from as early as I can remember. After this the next one I played must have been either Space Invaders in the arcade or something like the Mattel Football handheld.


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 19, 2016)

Sonic Adventure for the Sega Dreamcast


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 10, 2020)

Crash Nitro Kart on PS2. Best kart racer I've played.


----------



## James_ (Feb 10, 2020)

Super Mario Land on the Game Boy. I still remember repeatedly dying on the first level.

God, has it already been almost a decade since I first played it? I'm a corpse.


----------



## TopKekMaster (Feb 10, 2020)

Thread necromancers all over the place lol

My first game was a Japanese copy of Klonoa - Door to Phantomile on the PS1.


----------



## Hardline (Feb 10, 2020)

Space Invaders on Atari..


----------



## Dartz150 (Feb 10, 2020)

According to my father, when I was very very young at age of 2 (I barely remember obviously). My uncle used to buy Nintendo consoles at launch dates, and around that time the SNES was The Super Power Console™. Because they wanted to see my reaction to videogames, they put the controller in my hands with Final Fantasy 3 (best known as VI) and seriously, I just can't with what they did expect from a toddler without any abilty to read whatsoever trying to play an RPG game. That explanation came one day I was playing that same game (but now at the age of 25) on my 3DS on a family trip, and I said "Why is this intro music giving me such a nostalgic feeling, is the first time I play this game" then my father and uncle explained me what I have already said, so maybe deep in my memory, the intro music from the game got really stuck.

In case this doesn't count as my first played videogame, then that would be Super Mario Bros 3 at the age of 5, I used to play it as heck as I didn't had any other videogame available until I became self aware that other games existed (at the age of 6), so I started to ask for games as christmas gifts.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## duwen (Mar 30, 2020)

A pre Atari 2600 Pong clone console in the mid 70's.



Cyan said:


> I don't remember very well, but I would say either "car game" in electronic handled before game&watch, or Simon (music game) even if not video output, it had visual lights output to interact with.



^ My next experiences were with similar handheld/tabletop electronic games. I adored Pocket Simon, and if by "car game" you mean Tomy's Demon Driver ...my first addiction.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Mar 30, 2020)

Super Mario Advance 2.

GBA.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 30, 2020)

The lap counter and shift's buttons are really working?
Ah, it's more hardware, like a real rolling carpet? not an electronic game. but nice idea there !

the one I remember playing didn't have a wheel, and it was a lot simpler visually. just a on/off/left/right button.


I also played a computer with magnetic band cassettes, but it wasn't my first video mode.
too bad I don't remember the name, as it wasn't mine. I played that one at a friend's.

edit:
I think I played batman on that forgotten name computer.
I see (2 posts below) ZXSpectrum had magnetic cassettes. maybe it was it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)

Parsec on the Texas Instruments TI-99/4A from an School Friend.

 

...after that "Experience" I ran home and "asked" my Parents "Please can I have a Home Computer ? "
And a "little later" I got the Atari 800XL.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 30, 2020)

This was the first game I can remember playing but I might be wrong as when I got my ZX Spectrum 48k it came with 20 games


----------



## Robika (Mar 30, 2020)

Petraplexity said:


> For me, it was Sonic 3 & Knuckles. It's a great game that still holds up toady.
> So, what was your first video game?


Sonic the Hedgehog on Mega Drive. I was 3...


----------



## DanyH (Mar 30, 2020)

First video game I've ever played was Samurai Warrior : The Battle of Usagi Yojimbo 
2^ Squba Kids for C64.
 I was 6 when I was given a beautiful used C64. "Press Play on tape<3"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 30, 2020)

Mario Bros on a chinese Famicom


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 30, 2020)

For me it was some kind of web browser games but when it comes to some real games i remember watching my father Play StarCraft but i never played it myself and because i couldnt read english and use computer properly and my parents never were really intrested in games besides my father playing StarCraft but he eventually stopped (he doesn't Play anything to this day i tried to make him Play something but he always says that he is busy he always does some work on computer or in the garage or in house in general and even when he is not doing that he just sleeps... I feel bad for him and i am worried what happens when i leave the house which will probably happen soon) eventually my cousin buyed PS3 and then was the first time that i played a real game and it was little big planet or noby noby boy and then i started being more invested in gaming.


----------



## Attila_the_Hun (Mar 30, 2020)

It was Wii Sports. Nothing special with it. It just came with the Wii we bought.


----------



## Almost_Human (Mar 30, 2020)

The forgotten frog game:


----------



## TVL (Mar 30, 2020)

First game was Mickey Mouse on Game & Watch that a neighbor of mine had. My brother later got Donkey Kong on Game & Watch and we played computer games at our cousin's house, it was probably one of the 8-bit Atari computers. Before I had an NES me and my brother bought a TI99 4/A with Parsec for the equavalent of 10 dollars (not adjusted for inflation).

But for literal first video game it was Super Mario Bros. Before that my interest in games wasn't that big, but that game was the most fun I've had in my life. It made me want to create games, and it's what got me into programming. Still play it, maybe not yearly but not to many years inbetween playthoughs.


----------



## zfreeman (Mar 30, 2020)

Pac-Man, Atari 2600, circa 1992


----------



## Zyvyn (Mar 30, 2020)

Petraplexity said:


> For me, it was Sonic 3 & Knuckles. It's a great game that still holds up toady.
> So, what was your first video game?


Super Mario All-Stars on the SNES in 2005 when I was 3


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2020)

pokemon Crystal. It was a very well done game. now pokemon is about pushing out new stuff as fast as possible rather than making the game as good as possible.


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 31, 2020)

First I remember is Pokemon Yellow on Gameboy Color. Got it and my gameboy for Christmas when I was 6... and it was a slippery slope from there


----------



## Ericzander (Mar 31, 2020)

Hmm... I don't know what the first game I played was. I know my first console game was Super Mario World. 

But I'm pretty sure before that I played Pajama Sam: No Need to Hide When it's Dark Outside. Lmao. Or Freddy Fish 2 or Putt Putt Goes to the Zoo. One of those classic Humongous Games games.


----------



## delilah23 (Apr 3, 2020)

GTA San Andreas! Ahh, how nostalgic


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 3, 2020)

Yoshi's Island on the SNES when I was 4 or 5. Couldn't sleep, wandered out of my room and saw my mom playing, decided I wanted to try. Next game was Mega Man X3 if I recall correctly.


----------



## Axiom145 (Apr 3, 2020)

PSX demo CD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 3, 2020)

Axiom145 said:


> PSX demo CD


That with the T - Rex ?


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 3, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> Hmm... I don't know what the first game I played was. I know my first console game was Super Mario World.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure before that I played Pajama Sam: No Need to Hide When it's Dark Outside. Lmao. Or Freddy Fish 2 or Putt Putt Goes to the Zoo. One of those classic Humongous Games games.


It's Putt-Putt SAVES the Zoo, you filthy casual.


----------



## Ericzander (Apr 3, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> It's Putt-Putt SAVES the Zoo, you filthy casual.


Fuck. You're right. It is. And save the zoo he did.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 3, 2020)

Either Pokemon Pearl or LEGO Star Wars II on PlayStation 2; can't remember which came first.

While Pearl has been supplanted by Platinum, which has numerous improvements and added content, LEGO Star Wars II is still a solid game. Though nowadays that and LEGO Star Wars I have been combined into The Complete Saga, for more modern systems.


----------



## Cactus (Apr 3, 2020)

To be honest I can't remember exactly wich one, but it was either MediEvil, Spyro the Dragon or Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver, I played those when my older brother got his ps1


----------



## teamlocust (Apr 3, 2020)

Super Mario Bros on nes and duck hunt


----------



## DrPerkeleeee (Dec 7, 2020)

Tetris on the gameboy, early 90's.


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Dec 7, 2020)

First game: a ibm game computer name from 1986???, i dont remember the name but its a black white game about a cat jumping in street.His or her objective catch mices.

First Platformer game: Super Mario Bros (8bit)

First rpg: znes playing chronotrigger

First Soccer game:International superstar soccer (snes version console)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 8, 2020)

Sonic generations on Xbox 360


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 8, 2020)

EDIT: Wait I already posted on the previous page.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 10, 2020)

It was Pong. Christmas Day sometime in the mid-70's, my cousin got it and brought it to my house for the big family Christmas meal. I was really jealous, can't even remember what I got that Christmas but I remember what my cousin got LOL.  I got a 2600 the next year, I think.

NES didn't come out in the USA until I was already a freshman in college. Most of my video game playing in jr. high and high school was in video arcades at the mall, and I couldn't afford doing that a lot.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 10, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> Fuck. You're right. It is. And save the zoo he did.


Thanks for the spoilers, asshole


----------



## Roamin64 (Dec 10, 2020)

E.T. on Atari, along with a few others like Adventure.


----------



## gnsmitty (Dec 10, 2020)

Either Astrosmash or Lock n' Chase on the Intellivision. (I can't remember which I played first.)


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Dec 10, 2020)

Sonic 1 on ps2


----------



## Witt997 (Dec 10, 2020)

for me Super Mario 64 DS, I don't care if people say it's worse than the original, the graphic is good and after a while you get used to the controls. Plus, it has 30 more stars to collect, which makes it better than the original by far.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 10, 2020)

Witt997 said:


> for me Super Mario 64 DS, I don't care if people say it's worse than the original, the graphic is good and after a while you get used to the controls. Plus, it has 30 more stars to collect, which makes it better than the original by far.


Eh, those stars are mainly filler


----------



## BlackZero500 (Dec 10, 2020)

i do not exactly remember, but it was either sonic the hedgehog, tailspin or teenage mutant ninja turtles for Sega Megadrive. I bought this console with some games with my benediction money when i was between 3 and 4 years old. We also had a C64 but that was way to complex for me to play at this time. Played with that after i was 5 or 6 or so.


----------



## pietempgba (Dec 10, 2020)

mario 64, or possibly twilight princess wii, or if I go way way back, I played a endless treasure game where you find chests on a cheap pink device. I wish I knew what the name of it was.


----------



## mrgone (Dec 10, 2020)

Adventure(Atari2600) at a friends place while on holiday in the US or Pong (single game hardware) at classmates


----------



## Jumeogi (Dec 14, 2020)

The first one I played was either Prince of Persia or Contra. I remember playing Contra after getting some 
injection into my ass when I was a kid.


----------



## Adurna_35 (Dec 29, 2020)

I can't really remember, but i think my first "proper" gaming expirience was with skylanders swap force at a friends house.


----------



## Metal64 (Jan 6, 2021)

Sonic 1 for master system


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 2, 2021)

A Pong clone in 1979


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 2, 2021)

Break out, on the Atari 2600


----------



## fatherjack (Feb 2, 2021)

Me too for Pong clone (late seventies)
Had a big controller and second controller was just a dial wheel in a box!

First 'true' console game - Alex Kidd in Miracle World on Sega Master System


----------



## wownmnpare (Feb 2, 2021)

The first video game i saw is pokemon silver, back then i was so fascinated of it but the first game i ever played is Harvest Moon: Back to Nature and i fell inlove with it. Since we always go to the our province when the school semester end. I really like the atmosphere on the country side.


----------



## afeufeufeu (Feb 2, 2021)

Joust on Atari 2600 when I was 4, my first "real" game was Super Mario All-Stars when we got our SNES 2 years later


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2021)

Super mario bros on a clone nes (I didn't knew it was a clone back then). In fact the first real console I had was psp (in 2006).


----------



## Tomtani1 (Feb 14, 2021)

My first real video experience was with Atlantis on the Intellivision system.  I also had Space Armada and Demon Attack.  My next video system was the Commodore 64 and Jumpman was among my favorite.  My next system was the NES and it was much better than my first two systems.  I also played Asteroids and Space Invaders at the arcade when it was popular.

I was around 10 years old when I started playing video games.  I am much older now but still very much addicted to video games.  I am in my early 50s now but my hands and eyes coordination is still as good as ever.  Playing video games has its advantage.


----------



## Sblerky (Feb 15, 2021)

Zelda wind waker


----------



## Mikef1 (Mar 23, 2021)

This


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Mar 23, 2021)

Konami's Kings Valley for MSX, probably.


----------



## MockyLock (Mar 23, 2021)

This one, early 80'.

My first own "videogame" was this one, late 80' :




I still have mine.


----------

